# can i show wills?



## ClareJane (Jan 26, 2012)

i have a pure persian kitten but he isnt reg'd but hes so gorgeous i do wonder if i could show him and what classes could he do? 

thank you XD


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

If he is neutered, which I assume he is or will be very soon, you can show him in the Pedigree Pet section of GCCF shows 
There are a few members on here who do that and I'm sure they'll be along to give you some advice on what to do


----------



## ClareJane (Jan 26, 2012)

yes they are coming off next week (he doesnt know it yet) hehe. 
ohh yey do i need to be a member to show him?


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

No don't need to be a member. Have a look on the GCCF website for a show near you the Governing Council of the Cat Fancy then print off the entry form and we will help you fill it in.


----------



## ClareJane (Jan 26, 2012)

ok i am alittle confused...

i have looked and theres a show just down the road from me good for wills 1st show

31st march (enough time to desensitise wills for show ring)
southwest british short haired cat club in exeter

i found the pedigree pet classes 
but i am confused on the wording... i have worked out he is not a solid colour but what does it mean by ac, aoc, self and patterned???

thinking of putting william into... 
adult or kitten being shown for the first time
adult or kitten judge would like to own
also a pedigree pet class but dono which one

here the web address for the shedule please help :crying:

thank you

http://www.gccfcats.org/Schedules/swbsh12schedule.pdf


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

Can you pop a photo of him up here so people can advise?


----------



## rcmadd (Feb 6, 2011)

Ped pets ave to be nutered at 6mth old in gccf shows, from memory you don't have to be gccf registered but as you have a persian I would have thought he would have been registered,
The open class for that show should be LH/SLH kitten as he or less than 9 mth old


----------



## ClareJane (Jan 26, 2012)

unfortunally he isnt reg'd but in another post someone posted that he would be in pedigree pet classes


----------



## Puindoors (May 19, 2011)

Ped pet classes would be ideal for him, and he'd be in the 'with white' bred class as he's a bi-colour.

Its great fun showing in the HHP classes, done it a few times with outcross kittens with both TICA and GCCF


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

Remember there are Non Pedigree Pet classes too, would your tabby girl show do you think? No offence to the other, she is in my opinion the prettiest one but with her carrying a little "holiday weight" (just from the christmas festivities of course) it's maybe best to wait till she loses a bit.


----------



## ClareJane (Jan 26, 2012)

would love to show the other two as well but mouse (the tabby) she is very old shes 19yrs and is getting very stiff. as much as she would love the attention i dont think she would do so well as she finds movement alittle differcult.
and coco (the torty and white) shes fat but the worst being is shes a rescue and she is visious, she will be very grumpy and prob scratch and bite the judge and stewards. i am the only one who she "allows" to handle her, but on her terms :/ 

wills has a lovely temperment and he will let anyone stroke and handle him, and loves attention


----------



## ClareJane (Jan 26, 2012)

Puindoors said:


> Ped pet classes would be ideal for him, and he'd be in the 'with white' bred class as he's a bi-colour.


really? cause he is mostly white, isnt he white with grey bits? :/ sorry for being abit dence lol


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Okay taken a good look as best I can - and he is a bi-colour - blue (posh name for grey), poss tabby (are his grey bits striped?). This would put him in the with white class.


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

ClareJane said:


> ok i am alittle confused...
> 
> i have looked and theres a show just down the road from me good for wills 1st show
> 
> ...


try B174 0 LH/SLH AC kitten for his other class


----------



## carolmanycats (May 18, 2009)

Until he is 9 months old he will be in the LH/SLH pedigree pet kitten class. Once he is 9 months old he will go in the adult classes, if his blue/grey is plain then the LH self with or without white, if the blue/grey bits are tabby then in the LH tabby with/without white.


----------



## rcmadd (Feb 6, 2011)

:huh:.. i did say he would go in LH/SLH kitten.....until hes 9mth old...


----------



## tinamary (Aug 17, 2008)

I know nothing about showing cats but i know a beautiful one. He is gorgeous.


----------



## ClareJane (Jan 26, 2012)

aww hes such a sweety thank you, well hes entered now in lh/slh ac pedigree pet XD and the ones ive posted above exciting stuff


----------



## carolmanycats (May 18, 2009)

rcmadd said:


> :huh:.. i did say he would go in LH/SLH kitten.....until hes 9mth old...


So I saw after I posted, sorry, think mine was one I started then didn't finish then saw yours afterwards, you were, of course, absolutely correct  I was sort of more trying to see which class after 9 months old, :blush:


----------



## rcmadd (Feb 6, 2011)

..no worries...


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

ClareJane said:


> unfortunally he isnt reg'd but in another post someone posted that he would be in pedigree pet classes


I love him, he is so cute! :001_wub:


----------

